

Ask YC: Accepting Credit Cards as a Bahamian company - gsiener

I'm building an e-commerce site for a Bahamian company and am having a hard time finding a solution to accepting payment via credit card.  Any internationals (non-US/UK/Canada) doing this?
======
marcus
Build an entirely owned subsidiary in a respectable place, the UK for example.
And funnel the transactions through it.

Had the same problem in a startup I built 5 years ago that was based in Costa
Rica.

The entire process should take no more than a couple of days.

~~~
dcurtis
I'm fairly sure this is illegal in the UK. Can anyone confirm this?

~~~
marcus
So long as the parent company is not doing anything that is illegal under UK
law, it is totally legal as far as I know or at least it was 5 years ago. What
part of it do you think might be illegal?

But then again, I am not a lawyer so please confirm with your legal staff.

------
mrtron
We really need an Ask rms section :)

He may know about this from his business experience.

------
jkush
Have you looked at PayPal?

~~~
gsiener
PayPal doesn't support receiving funds for the Bahamas. We could only send
paypal funds...

------
terpua
worldpay might work

~~~
gsiener
Talked with Worldpay and it's not one of their supported countries.

